# Looking to start archery..dont know where to start.



## Hyoseke (May 30, 2008)

Hello,

I am a 22 year old male 5,9 and looking to start archery. After hours of research I finally found a shop that sells bows (the bow shop in waterloo). I want to spend less then 100 dollars at first but don't know what to buy, there are so many choices!!
Could someone please guide me?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hyoseke said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a 22 year old male 5,9 and looking to start archery. After hours of research I finally found a shop that sells bows (the bow shop in waterloo). I want to spend less then 100 dollars at first but don't know what to buy, there are so many choices!!
> Could someone please guide me?


You've already taken the first positive step, you've found a quality proshop. Work with George or Craig at the Bowshop, they'll get you started out properly. Also consider joining a club, one that has a beginners program. I believe the club that shoots out of the Bowshop (Colby club) has such a program.

If you want some good local advise from a few season archers from Colby, contact either ontariomoose or araz2114 here on AT. Great guys, who would be only too happy to help out.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

The Bow Shop has classes for all ages (the best way to get started) and some of the best coaches in Ontario are based out of there :thumb:

Welcome to AT, if there's any question you have there's tons of folks here that will be more than happy to help you out


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

The Bow Shop is great; and they have a pretty decent selection of used stuff to get you off the ground on a budget also.:darkbeer:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Time to hook another one.... um..... I mean welcome to the crazy world of archery. 

I am one of the instructors at Colby. We do private lessons as well as group lessons. 

I would be more than willing to show you around Shooters Choice.. The Bow Shop.. Colby shooting club. Let me know and we can make arrangements. 

Send me a PM if you want to take me up on the tour.... 

Chris

PS Where are you from???


----------



## Hyoseke (May 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, I live in Oakville and I don't have access to a car, chances are I would be ordering one.

Sorry


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*bow shop*

The Bow Shop is Fantastic. They really know their stuff and make you feel welcome every time you walk through the door. Great people.:wink: That's where i started and i am glad i did. The people like araz2114 and ontario moose helped me greatly. They will surely help you......


GREAT CHOICE


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hyoseke said:


> I live in Oakville


 I think the closest club to you is this one: http://www.archersofcaledon.org/ . Or just book a lesson at Colby when you go up to buy your bow. It's well worth going in person if you can find a way to get there. They often have very attractively priced used stuff but you have to go there to check it out. Hope this helps. Chris


----------

